# How much leader for lead core?



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just picked up 2 lead core setups I am unsure on how long the mono leader is supposed to be? Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## overthelimit (Aug 30, 2013)

30 ft of fluorocarbon leader material. If leader material is to costly regular fluorocarbon fishing line is ok, but the leader seems much more abrasion resistant.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

You do mean leader and not backer right? 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes the leader to the lure...got a 10 and a 5 color off the internet from a tackle shop on the west side of the state seems like they maybe left the leader really long so I could cut it to my preference but not sure what is best I believe it's ~75ft long before the lead line comes out


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats perfect.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I like mine real long. 75 ft seems perfect to me. Caught plenty of fish this week with that long of leaders


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys new to the whole long line approach assuming you clip the board on shortly after all the lead is out? Seems like an awful lot of line out there but I know not to clip to the lead.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I used to have around 60 ft leaders and shortened them to 30 after I heard that the lure will get more action from the leadcore with a shorter leader. I have gotten a lot more bites with the shorter leader


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

I buy those round cases fluorocarbon leader material comes in. Unwind it all and cut it in half.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

Cam24 said:


> Thanks for the help guys new to the whole long line approach assuming you clip the board on shortly after all the lead is out? Seems like an awful lot of line out there but I know not to clip to the lead.


Yes, clip board on after all lead is out. I find that I adjust the amount of line I let out before clipping on the board based on the fishing. If my four color is hot I'll let a little extra backer out on my two color before putting on the board. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> I used to have around 60 ft leaders and shortened them to 30 after I heard that the lure will get more action from the leadcore with a shorter leader. I have gotten a lot more bites with the shorter leader


X2

One of the reasons lead-core gets hit, other than the depth it provides, is the action it gives the lure. Picture the lead going up and down with a hundred feet of leader behind it. It will have virtually no effect on the lure. Shorter is better. After a few clippings to clean up line abrasions and re-tying you soon have 20-25 feet left and it keeps catching fish.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I like about 20'. Don't know why, but can't see all that xtra mono or flouro out there. I might as well just run snapweights if I want a long leader:lol:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I was running 100' leads, and I am starting to think it's a total waste, especially for 10 colors and longer. I am going to take all of mine down to 60'.


----------



## Cam24 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## dirty bird (Feb 27, 2012)

Do the short leaders also apply to steelhead and brown trout fishing?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Leader should be no longer than 30' for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah man...some of mine are like 7'. LOL

Started at 30' but eventually settled on about 10'15' or so, but am not afraid to run 'em shorter.


----------



## ddancers (Dec 8, 2015)

Vote for 8' to 16'


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

30' replace them if they get to the point they are shorter than the reel rod tip back to reel length. So if i hook the lure on the reel and there's lead coming off the reel, replace.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If they can tell the difference between the leader and leadcore, they sure as heck can tell that's not a live fish back there on the end..:lol: If you think about it, a dipsy leader isn't very long with a lure right behind a big ole frizbee and thick hunk of rubber snubber coming through the water and they like those


----------



## gill'n time2 (Sep 27, 2015)

.


----------



## ddancers (Dec 8, 2015)

When fishing smaller lakes it's suggested that your leader be slightly longer than the depth of the lake. This way if you hook anything on the bottom you lose the leader not the LC.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

ddancers said:


> When fishing smaller lakes it's suggested that your leader be slightly longer than the depth of the lake. This way if you hook anything on the bottom you lose the leader not the LC.


Just make sure its lighter to break first. I use on my leadcores....30lb. fireline backer with a 5' section of 30lb. mono for board, then 27lb. leadcore with a 15-20'..20lb. Seaguar flouro leader.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

dirty bird said:


> Do the short leaders also apply to steelhead and brown trout fishing?


And atlantic salmon.


----------



## ddancers (Dec 8, 2015)

I fish for rainbow, browns and bass with about 10' leader. But years back used only 4' leaders with same results. Don't think they were spooked by the lead core. Mainly like to keep my leader short to get accuracy of the lead core depth, but some claim the action of the lure is better with a shorter leader too. Next spring I'll do some depth tests with longer leader and if difference is slight may go longer to see what effect it has.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I use a 30' section of PLine CFX fluorocarbon leader for my one color skinny water setups. I replace the leader with another 30' section when it gets shorten to 20' or so.

One enhancement I add to my one color setups is to tie in a size 1 Spro Power Swivel between the fluorocarbon leader & the leadcore. (I use a small section of mono with a Willis knot to connect with the core & tie the leader to the other end of the swivel.) The swivel allows me to use just a cross lock snap to connect my spoons instead of a heavier snap swivel. This improves spoon action & reduces line twist.


----------



## ddancers (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll have to give the PLine CFX fluorocarbon a try.


----------

